# Macedonian: sakam



## ferran

Hi,
does someone know what _sakam_ means? I think it's Macedonian...
thanks


----------



## natasha2000

It means I love or I want. Depends on the context.
Hej, sad videh odakle si.

Moze da znaci volim ili hocu. Zavisi od konteksta. I, da... to je makedonski.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Ferran,
pa ne, da si odkril _Jedinu malenu_?_  _
Don't tell me you've found out that song _Jedina malena_... ?


----------



## ferran

Nooo. I don't know any Macedonian song. I asked it 'cause my friend told me that it means _to understand_ - sakam - I understand. She was wrong, I guess.


----------



## Thomas1

According to a dictionary I found, _сакам_ can also mean _I mean_.


I also found the following example: 
_Сакаш ли да кажеш Am I to understand_ 

So perhaps _сака_ can also mean _to understand_ in certain to contexts (that's just my specualtion and a competent confirmation would be more than welcome ).

Tom


----------



## natasha2000

Thomas1 said:


> According to a dictionary I found, _сакам_ can also mean _I mean_.
> 
> 
> I also found the following example:
> _Сакаш ли да кажеш Am I to understand_
> 
> So perhaps _сака_ can also mean _to understand_ in certain to contexts (that's just my specualtion and a competent confirmation would be more than welcome ).
> 
> Tom


 
Dear Tom, 

With my limited knowledge of Macedonian (better to say: its similarities with Serbian) I would say this example is leading you in the wrong direction. 

_Сакаш ли да кажеш _
_literally means:_
Do you want to say...

which saying in other words can be understood as:
_Am I to understand_

My conclusion is based on the ending of _Сакаш_ which is _- aш_ which is the ending for 2nd person singular and not for the 1st, and also_ кажеш_ has the same ending.
Our Croat friends can confirm this and understand what I am saying. 

Of course, the best thing would be if some Macedonian cleared up the things, but I can say I am 99% sure that it does not mean understand, but want or love, or like.


----------



## Thomas1

natasha2000 said:


> Dear Tom,
> 
> With my limited knowledge of Macedonian (better to say: its similarities with Serbian) I would say this example is leading you in the wrong direction.
> 
> _Сакаш ли да кажеш _
> _literally means:_
> Do you want to say...
> 
> which saying in other words can be understood as:
> _Am I to understand_
> 
> My conclusion is based on the ending of _Сакаш_ which is _- aш_ which is the ending for 2nd person singular and not for the 1st, and also_ кажеш_ has the same ending.
> Our Croat friends can confirm this and understand what I am saying.
> 
> Of course, the best thing would be if some Macedonian cleared up the things, but I can say I am 99% sure that it does not mean understand, but want or love, or like.


Dear Natasha, 

Thank you for the comment. 

With my limited nonexistent  knowledge of Macedonian I am inclined to claim you're right.

Yes, I figured out that the desinencies are for the second person singular, _good_ I wanted to mention that and erased that part. 

Maybe I expressed myself a little vaguely in my previous post. I was rather trying to imply that it could be translated into English in some cases as_ to understand._ The translation of various phrases can be done by the use of different structures, words, phrases, etc. depending on what renders better the connotations from a source language into a target one. Ferran didn't give the context so that's why I posted my message. Maybe the instance I found is not the best example of what I've just said I must admit. I also had a hunch, and you confirmed it, that literary it means something different. 

All the best,
Tom


----------



## jazyk

Cакам means I like or I want.

Те сакам: I like/love you.
Не сакам да работам денес: I don't want to work today.


----------



## nimak

ferran said:


> Nooo. I don't know any Macedonian song. I asked it 'cause my friend told me that it means _to understand_ - sakam - I understand. She was wrong, I guess.



A similar verb *сфаќам* (sfaḱam) means "_I understand_", "_I comprehend_".

Depending on the context, *сакам* (sakam) means _"I love", "I like", "I want", "I wish", "I intend"._

Те сакам! (Te sakam!) =_ I love you!_
Секое утро сакам да трчам. (Sekoe utro sakam da trčam.) = _I like to run every morning._
Сакам да ти помогнам. (Sakam da ti pomognam.) =  _I want to help you._
Како [што] сакаш. (Kako [što] sakaš.) = _As you wish._
Сакам да купам кола. (Sakam da kupam kola.) = _I intend to buy a car._


----------

